# XXXNT arms on MF2??? Aluminum arms???



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sup guys,

I have found some cool aluminum arms for a XXX-NT. I was wondering if these would fit on my MF2. Also, what are the pros and cons of going aluminum???

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Fronts should fit other than you will lose the width adjustability but the rears are different I believe. 

Pros
Makes things pretty 

Cons
Adds weight
If you hit something they can become bent or transfer the impact to another part (front bulkhead) that will break.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

What if I just get aluminum hubs all around instead of arms? Would that break anything?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it would transfer a hit to the wheels (like hiting a diveder or somthing) to the arms,



oh and speaking of wieght here is a funny fact, if u make everything aluminum on the t4 ecept the chassis, it is still lighter than the stock mf2, this is an empty chassis no tires eletronic or anything :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I have not broken anything on my truck except for ball studs and stuff, so I will probebly not get the aluminum. The only reason I wanted it was for the "bling" factor.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i agree it looks really cool but if u have a tought truck why run the risk of breaking it, i mean if u are gonna do it go all out like erik did on his t4 not just some of the parts


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I finally got my Losi geared right! It's amazing when you gear down, you go faster.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> I finally got my Losi geared right! It's amazing when you gear down, you go faster.


  :wave:


----------

